# too late to clone?



## greencowboy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all....my hydro crop has been flowering for about 5 weeks now. Just before the flower cycle I took 4 clones which stayed healthy and did very well. Through improper handling, I killed two of them....Yes, I've kicked my butt a hundred times over it. 
Is it too late for me to take a few more clones at this point? There are some nice shoots with very small bud beginnngs that look like good targets. Please advise!!
Happy Trails...
GCB


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 10, 2009)

GC  i just revegged a plant that was flowering for 5 weeks...  i took the lowest clone with the least amount of bud...   good luck...


----------



## greencowboy (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks ant man....won't get much from those low ones anyway....may as well attempt a clone.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 10, 2009)

greencowboy said:
			
		

> thanks ant man....won't get much from those low ones anyway....may as well attempt a clone.



I'd take several, 'just in case'. :hubba: :holysheep: 

DD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

and  remember  your  "paitients"    it  can   take  upto  30  days  to  to  take  root...But  they  will...Like  above  member  said  said..Take  plenty  of  clones....just  dont  take  more  the  1/3  of  plant..take  care and  be safe


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 10, 2009)

I put mine in my clone bucket and it had roots 4" long in 7-8 days...  and has been in dirt for like 6 days and is def back in veg in about 2 weeks...


----------



## peacock (Oct 24, 2009)

Plants are 5 weeks into flower.  Will I be able to clone when they are still in flower stage?

Thanks


----------



## mountain man (Oct 25, 2009)

I find it works BEST for me to clone at 3 to 6 weeks during flowering. The cuttings just root better for me. Keep in mind, it will need to revert back to the veg stage on the cutting. This is the small delay vs cloning from veg. But, imo the plant is more equiped to grow roots from the nutrients it has within it from flowering.


----------



## peacock (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are cloning 3 to 6 weeks into flowering, what are the best leaves to take.  What should I be looking for in a leave?  Are there little pieces growing from the stems?

Thanks


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

You can clone a fully developed bud, you must be very careful with mould though; when the flower reveges their will be a lot of decaying material.

I always take a cut ensuring there is at least one node, preferrably two to provide additional root sites.


----------

